# Berlin Skyscraper Spotting



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

really looking forward to spending 6 days over New Years in Berlin...gonna get in lots of history and skyscraper spotting....any handy hints on where to go for best views and also best bars and clubs..both gay and straight. should be a laugh.


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

The Pottsdamer Platz and Sony Centre are gorgeous. I think ti was that place that really got me into architecture.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ That pocket is especially interesting since so much new tall stuff is clustered around there, whereas skyscrapers are not so common in other parts of Berlin.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

alas, Berlin is no skyscraper city 

nice pics... but you missed the tallest building, the 'Park Inn' Hotel at Alexanderplatz


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Now let's spot 'em all!








(img is already credited)


----------



## Gala1905 (Apr 23, 2012)

very nice


----------

